

What do insanely wealthy people buy, that ordinary people know nothing about - JacobAldridge
http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/2s9u0s/what_do_insanely_wealthy_people_buy_that_ordinary/cnnmca8

======
thret
I've always kind of wondered why billionaires today don't follow the examples
of Genghis Khan or King Solomon and have a thousand wives and thousands of
kids.

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
They didn't have to pay child support.

~~~
thret
Isn't that the point of having a billion dollars? You can afford it.

